# Calling all Southern California Fish/Plant folks!



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

*Huge Aquatic Plants & Fish Auction, Apr 10 San Diego*

Are you in the Southern California area? If so, you can sell your fish, aquatic plants, snails, books, fish magazines, used equipment, etc., at The San Diego Tropical Fish Societies MEGA AUCTION this coming Sunday, April 10th. You must be a member to sell, but you can join on the spot ($12 for the year) and you are in, big grin! The split is 75% for the seller and 25% for the club, and you will get paid same day. We have a 75 bag limit per seller, and please have your fish properly bagged, no leakers, LOL!! Label all bags with the species or common name, and your name and phone number or email. That's all there is to it. Check in is at 6PM, auction starts at 7PM. It is free to attend, bidders do not have to be a paid member to bid and buy. 
For more information, email me at: [email protected] , call our info line at 619-281-3474 or see our website at http://www.sandiegotropicalfish.com This event is a big fundraiser for the club, so please come support your local fish club, have a great time, buy some awesome stuff (or bring stuff to sell) and let's have some FISHY FUN!! 
Anyone that would like to donate items for this club fundraiser can also contact me, I would need them by Saturday, April 9th. As long as it is fish related, we will happily take it to auction! Books, mags, equipment, live plants, live foods, decorations, you name it, we can sell it!

THE AUCTION IS HELD AT:

Room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego, CA (Next to the San Diego Zoo). Doors open for check in and item viewing at 6 PM, auction starts at 7 PM. Bring cash if you plan on buying stuff! Casual attire, food and drinks will be provided, and when you walk in the door you will be handed a plate with a number on it to bid. Just hold it up when you want something, it is that easy!!! 
Questions? Email me. Thanks!! Best, Barb


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

*Here Is A Map To The San Diego Auction*










PS We have several big time plant growers who will be bringing in awesome plants, the kind of plants you drool over


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Bruce from Majestic is going to try and come down to this auction, and will be bringing some fish with him for the auction too! Check it out! Come on down and join us everyone, this auction is so much fun! 
Barb 

Message: 


Pure strain White Diamond about 4in. / Royal Ruby Red about 4in. / Yellow Diamond about 4in. / Yellow Dragon about 5in. and maybe a few more.. All will be VHQ and desireable specimens.. 
NO Minimum starting bids at auction. Also FREE gifts in every box. Like Discus . 
Show up and join in the FUN and Excitement


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

This is this Sunday, April 10th everyone, see you there!

SAN DIEGO TROPICAL FISH SOCIETIES BIG APRIL FISH AUCTION! 
April 10th, 6 PM Rm. 101 of the Casa del Prado, San Diego 
Tons of tanks, filters, lighting, supplies,fish, plants, books, etc, come find cool stuff you need for your tanks! You can also sell your fish, aquatic plants, used equipment, etc., at The San Diego Tropical Fish Societies MEGA AUCTION this coming Sunday, April 10th. You must be a member to sell, but you can join on the spot ($12 for the year) and you are in, big grin! The split is 75% for the seller and 25% for the club, and you will get paid same day. We have a 75 bag/item limit per seller, and please have your fish properly bagged, no leakers, LOL!! Label all bags with the species or common name, and your name and phone number or email. That's all there is to it. Check in is at 6PM, auction starts at 7PM. It is free to attend, bidders do not have to be a paid member to bid and buy. 
For more information, email me at: [email protected] , call our info line at 619-281-3474 or see our website at http://www.sandiegotropicalfish.com This event is a big fundraiser for the club, so please come support your local fish club, have a great time, buy some awesome stuff (or bring stuff to sell) and let's have some FISHY FUN!! 
Anyone that would like to donate items for this club fundraiser can also contact me, I would need them by Saturday, April 9th. As long as it is fish related, we will happily take it to auction! Books, mags, equipment, live plants, live foods, decorations, you name it, we can sell it!

THE AUCTION IS HELD AT:

Room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego, CA (Next to the San Diego Zoo). Doors open for check in and item viewing at 6 PM, auction starts at 7 PM. Non members bring cash if you plan on buying stuff, members may use checks! Casual attire, food and drinks will be provided, and when you walk in the door you will be handed a plate with a number on it to bid. Just hold it up when you want something, it is that easy!!! 
Questions? Email me. Thanks!! Best, Barb

MAP TO THIS EVENT IS ATTACHED. Also, please pass this email along to anyone who you think would like to attend, and also spread it around on the Internet, thanks 
_____________________________________________________________________________ 
Come have some tropical fish fun at The San Diego Tropical Fish Society! We meet the second Sunday of every month, rain or shine, at 6:30 PM in Room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (next to the San Diego Zoo). Free to attend, children welcome! We have fish, plants, and fish supplies auctions, raffles, programs and guest speakers, field trips, tropical fish shows, live demonstrations, contests, and more! Relaxed and welcoming environment, casual, food too! For more info, you can call our information line at 619-281-3474, visit our website at www.SanDiegoTropicalFish.com or email me! See you there!


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

If you are going to the auction tonight, you are getting a surprise! This was just sent to me by Bruce from Majestic Discus, who is coming down to the auction with some awesome fish!
Quoting Bruce: Well woodle/barb, here it is Sunday the 10th., the books are loaded... By the way am bringing enough that EVERYONE that shows up gets a FREE copy as a "door prize"... That's right Everyone that show's up
That means all who show up are $20/$30 ahead walking in.
I am bringing down about 8 packages of Discus a few 2-3in. a few 3-4in. and even a PAIR of Yellow/Gold Dragons.. Others will include WHITE, Red Melon, Ruby Royal Red, Snakeskin, etc., all will be premium stock.. Individually 'professionally packaged' to stay warm and be in great condition for winner, full instructions for care and Install included + some little gifts in each box... ALSO some food for these, like a dozen pack of frozen Bloodworms (cubed, 3.5oz.ea.) and some 1lb. packages of my 'Custom Blended' Premium Breeders Diet...
I am looking forward to meeting new folks and sharing experiences.. Best regards, [email protected]

This is so sweet of Bruce, I am very excited, this is going to be a GREAT AUCTION tonight!!! Thanks Bruce!!!!!!!!!
So, see you all tonight, room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (By the Zoo) Auction starts at 7 PM, item check in is 6 PM -7 PM , come early to look through the several hundred items up for bid 

_____________________________________________________________________________
Come have some tropical fish fun at The San Diego Tropical Fish Society! We meet the second Sunday of every month, rain or shine, at 6:30 PM in Room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (next to the San Diego Zoo). Free to attend, children welcome! We have fish, plants, and fish supplies auctions, raffles, programs and guest speakers, field trips, tropical fish shows, live demonstrations, contests, and more! Relaxed and welcoming environment, casual, food too! For more info, you can call our information line at 619-281-3474, visit our website at www.SanDiegoTropicalFish.com or email me! See you there!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*Can I write a check?*

OK...my wife gave me permission to go if I brought our daughter with me. I'll be bringing plants to sell, so I'm guessing I'll be a member shortly 

For the auctions...I'm assuming cash only?

See everyone there!

--Mike


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> OK...my wife gave me permission to go if I brought our daughter with me. I'll be bringing plants to sell, so I'm guessing I'll be a member shortly
> 
> For the auctions...I'm assuming cash only?
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,
That's great! We have so many plant nuts in the club, they will be well received  We also have some awesome plant growers in the club with rare and unusual stuff, so you will probably go home with a bunch of new ones, LOL!!
Kids are most welcome at the meeting, we even have donuts and punch (don't tell your wife, big grin!)
Since you are selling and joining, you are AOK with a check, the cash rule is only for non members.
See you tonight, I look forward to meeting you and buying your plants!
Barb


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I wish I could have been there guys and gals. My wife had emergency gallbladder surgery and I was at the hospital all day. Everything is doing well with her, BTW. 

I was just hoping to pick up some java moss and dwarf sag at the auction. Looks like I'll have to run to the LFS and see what they have . . . .. 

(And before I get flamed, I/m joking about my disappointment. My wife takes priority over my fish AT LEAST 4 days out of the week.)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Titan,
There was plenty of Dwarf Sag and Java moss. I got a very densely packed bag of moss for $4. And I got there late (6:20 or so ) and was seller/bidder 25 but my items were #'s 341 and 342. 341 was some Blyxa Japonica that Guppy tried bidding on. Ended up getting $12 for 3 small stems. 342 was about 35 Dwarf Sag. plantlets. Those only went for $6 as there had already been a number of Sag. Subulata's including a couple of dwarfs.

The big winners on the night were a lot of discus fans, some other fish, and a very nice tank and stand that sold separately but belonged together (~$33 for the two). I found it odd when someone bought a 10g tank for more than $10 though!

PM me if you want to meet or want me to mail you some dwarf sag. I live in Santee and work in Pt Loma so I get around. I've got about 100-120 plantlets left that will go to Aquatic Warehouse if you don't take any of them  So if you want a few, let me know.

--Mike


----------

